# Is he REALLY gonna grow into those ears?



## MommaBoss (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm not sure if people are just being nice, but I'd like to know the truth....will he REALLY grow into those ears? Is it the ears that make his head look small or what? Also, when I first got him I didn't know a thing about working vs. show lines, WG vs. EG vs. Czech...but now that I'm head over heels in love with this guy, I'd like to know what you all think. (I do know he's a 'straight back' GSD).


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

more pics please


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Let's hope so!! Very cute


----------



## MommaBoss (Jul 16, 2010)

Hope I'm attaching these photos correctly; four photos attached.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

What a handsome little guy. My dog had the same ears, and my sisters accused him of being the donkey from the cartoon Schrek, but yes, they do grow into them.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

My boy has those same ears.  He's 17 weeks now, so remains to be seen for Panzer too!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

*heart melting* I really think only GSD owners & admirers of this breed understand the huge ears thing. He is so freaking adorable and will one day grow into those ears!

Again-he's handsome!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh my! Those are some big ears! He is so cute! I'd add him to my crew anyday!


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Gosh I love that phase!!!!

Yes, never fear, he will grow into them. 

My dog went by "bat dog" and many other names as her ears and nose grew out of proportion for a while....This is what I call their awkward teen stage for their looks!

the straight back usually eliminates the American Show lines as the angulation will not be there. German working lines tend to be blockier and heavier when they put on their weight. German show lines have a little angulation (nothing like the American lines) and usually a lower prey drive.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Very nice puppy!!!


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Very handsome dog!
I love the huge ears!! Such a cute phase.


----------



## KristenMD (Jul 22, 2010)

LOL he'll grow into the ears! By around 6-8 months things finally started to look proportioned.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Me too, I love that 'tween stage!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

If he does grow into them he will be HUGE! (Just kidding!) Our puppy had the same when he was a baby - he looked mor like a deer (or rabbit!)

But he did grow into them and now is much more like we would expect. Just enjoy his puppyhood!

And he is darn cute!


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Dude his ears are wicked. What's his name ? Radar ? Sonar ? Tracker ? Wingnut ?LOL


----------

